

Ask HN: Can you live w/o hackernews or w/o google? - mingyeow

Curious - there are plenty of google alternatives (none perfect), but there just is almost NO Hackernews alternatives that combine this range of topics.<p>As such, if you had to lose one, which one would it be? For me, it would probably be (very reluctantly) Google.<p>Also, how does this translate to the broader qn of search vs. discovery?
======
buugs
Google is much more valuable especially if you take services into account,
such as google code, gmail, google maps, etc etc

Hackernews you can get away with using rss to a good extent and the
blog/articles official comments.

------
nostrademons
Well, technically "no", since Google pays my salary. But assuming I found
another source of revenue, sure. It's as easy as turning off the computer,
which is nowhere near as tragic as many people make it out to be.

------
rms
I would definitely lose Hacker News.

------
johnnybgoode
I could lose either one. There are HN alternatives too.

